# Never look a gift horse in the mouth..



## Mermaloo (12 June 2014)

I desperately need advice as I'm struggling with my new pony.. I had previously loaned the same beautiful tb gelding since I was about 9 years old. He had manners to die for, never put a foot wrong and was what everyone looks for in a horse, a true gentleman! He would walk himself out on hacks, never spooked, was never naughty until he was too old to be ridden any longer. I decided to give up horses and for a while I kept my distance, until my sister introduced me to a girl who was practically begging me to loan her pony. The loan turned into a transfer of ownership as the owner moved away and it all happened very quickly. I was very lucky to be given a pony for free however I can't help but worry I'm doing something wrong. 

My pony has a number of issues. She's 18, prone to laminitus and has a number of behavioural problems. She snaps lead ropes when tied, she shows no signs of stress being tied, stands fine and does it completely at random. I cant find any reason why and it doesn't happen very often but I've had to buy new ropes twice now. She also sometimes stands too far back when tied which causes the headcollar to be pulled sideways or tight on her face. I will tie her with plenty of rope and she'll step back til it'/s too tight! (This has not been happening as often recently) I believe she is high withered and she has a small dip in her mane and neck. She does not ride in a line and seems to sidestep across the menage to cut corners, she keeps her head down at all times, refuses small jumps almost throwing me over her low neck, naps when out hacking alone and makes hacks very stressful! She turns to bite my toes during hacks but on the way home will be like a rocket! When mounting she sometimes feels like her back legs give way, but then she will move on and be completely fine. Owner told me this was just something she does and not to worry about it. She came with her tack, which most of has been replaced. Her bridle was much too tight on her face and was loosened, now replaced for a new bridle which I thought would be much more comfortable for her. Her saddle is old but in decent condition, however I'm worried doesn't fit and might be causing these problems. My old loan horse had the same tack for years and was never changed or replaced.. so I know very little about buying and sizing tack. She's front shod only and her feet are good. When I first got her she was headshy, underweight and always looked at me with the whites of her eyes, she had very scaley skin and alot of bald patches in her coat which has cleared up completely now either through regular bathing and being rugged when needed. She's warmed to me alot and I love her to bits.. her coat looks healthier, her mane that was rubbed off has grown back and she appears to have grown alot taller as she's built muscle. I check her everyday, she has an insane amount of beauty products and her wardrobe is better than mine. I'm told I spoil her too much and waste my money. I just want to give her a loving home and selling isn't an option as I could not handle anything bad happening to her if I let her go to the wrong people. I can't help but think maybe I am doing a terrible job and maybe I shouldn't have taken her on? Maybe my riding has gotten sloppy and it's my fault that she isn't going how I would like?

Another separate issue I have is that I'm struggling to make friends on my yard and have nobody to ask for advice.. The other owners are very cliquey and I feel like because I have an old pony that isn't worth a penny and I don't show or buy expensive clothes for the yard that they have little interest in knowing me. I am 21 and everyone else on the yard is either much older than me or much younger and I am very shy and awkward although I try very hard to be friendly I struggle to hold a conversation. I'm scared to move yards because I've never done it before and I simply took over where the old owner left off.

My pony also has a black squishy lump on one of her back legs'/pastern. It resembles a human wart. I once asked the other girls and they said without looking at it that it was a tick.
It's definitely not a tick, I thought to leave it alone and there has been no change. However sometimes a bit of scabbing can come off it and it'/s exactly the same underneath. A black lump. It doesn't cause her any pain when touched and there has been no lameless or signs of illness other than the lump.

Sorry for the immense post, I'm in desperate need of some advice.. please be kind.


----------



## Magnetic Sparrow (12 June 2014)

Bless you, you obviously want the best for your pony. You've recognised that you could do with some advice, and it's a shame that the others on your yard aren't very approachable. Is your YM/YO any better?

Could you afford to have a vet come over and give her a check? If it was me that's where I would like to start to ensure that some of the things you are seeing aren't caused by physical problems.

Second, I would recommend getting a few lessons with an instructor who will come to you and give you a bit of advice. A saddler will be able to advise on the saddle fit.

Sorry, all my advice seems to cost money! It's such a pity you don't have someone more experienced that you could trust to give you an initial opinion. Without that I think the professionals would be the way to go.


----------



## Mermaloo (12 June 2014)

I was thinking a saddle fitter would be the next step.. however I'm not sure who to use, what to say and how much I'm expecting to pay for help. I'm worried of making myself look stupid to be honest as I have no idea of the sizing of my saddle and have no idea what I would tell him/her! I don't even know if the saddle is too old and should be replaced and what to replace it with!
My YM also owns two horses on my yard and sometimes invites me on group hacks however it seems a little like she makes an effort out of pity and has let me down a few times.
When I've asked her for advice before she wasn't very helpful although I appreciate she tried.. 
I'm currently working two jobs to afford to keep her which is worth it in my eyes but I am worried about how much this free horse is costing me and exhausted waiting on each payday every month. Can't stop thinking whether it'd be best to just to just retire her. Not being able to hack her out alone is causing problems in my relationship as my boyfriend is getting sick of being dragged down the yard for walks out and it's just one problem after another.


----------



## Mermaloo (12 June 2014)

Also I don't think my livery yard allows external riding instructors..


----------



## Magnetic Sparrow (12 June 2014)

Is your yard that miserable or do you feel very insecure about asking for help? (Or maybe both?)

It is unlikely to do any harm letting her down for a while - rather than retiring outright - if that will take the pressure off you and your relationship. Maybe you could save up and have some riding or stable management lessons somewhere else to try and improve your own knowledge and make a few contacts.

In my opinion it would be a pity to give up riding because of problems which are solvable if both of you would enjoy getting out there and hacking/schooling etc.


----------



## kinnygirl1 (12 June 2014)

Hi. I do think it would be worth getting a vet just to give her a once over. My vet recently charged me £25 to examine my horse. Don't forget that if the vet comes to you, you will need to add call out. A saddler consultation is between £25 and £50 round here. Just call and say you would like your saddle to be checked for fit. An instructor will be able to help you with ridden issues but get the physical things checked first. 18 is not that old and I am sure you probably won't have to retire her. It's a lot of initial outlay when you first get a horse but things do settle down...I promise. Well done for spotting the issues and asking for help sorting them. She is lucky to have you. X


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (13 June 2014)

Just want to say, you sound a better owner than the stuck up cliquey ones, and your pony is just as important as any of theirs. Your yard sounds rubbish though. I would save the cash on the grooming products and rugs etc though and use it instead to get her checked out physically-no one on here can say what the lump is but it's probably the least of your concerns at the moment. I would look at moving yards, maybe she would hack out better in company?


----------



## smja (13 June 2014)

I think old owner was a little cheeky to effectively leave you holding the pony - don't worry, she sounds like she's a lucky pony to be lavished with lots of attention 

If you're asking for advice at your yard, try to be quite specific with your questions (bite size pieces of info are easier to give than long. though out answers to general questions) and play on their more experienced status - a little flattery can come in useful.  With the saddler, just tell them that you don't have much knowledge of fitting tack and ask them to explain to you - chances are, they'll be happy to point out the basics and warning signs.


----------



## shadeofshyness (13 June 2014)

Where abouts are you? Perhaps there's someone on this forum who could help give you a hand aa well as recommend saddle fitters, dentists, vets etc in your area. Don't give up - you sound lovely and just need a helping hand.


----------



## Apercrumbie (13 June 2014)

Firstly I would get the vet out for a good check up.  Explain all your worries to them and go from there.  She does sound like she is showing signs of pain.  Once you've had a vet check, I would get your saddle checked - might be worth doing a post in the local section of the forum to find recommendations.

Once all this is sorted, if you are still feeling so out of place at your yard, have a look around and see what your alternatives are.  Horses are supposed to be fun, so find a yard that allows you to have fun.


----------



## STRIKER (13 June 2014)

I have found the best friends to have on a livery yard are none, acquantances a few, but your farrier, vet and saddler are the most important, not forgetting the YO as long as they are from the normal side of the planet, but then keep your friends close and your enemies closer.

Well done for trying to take care of your pony, seems you are doing a good job.  The pulling back is no doubt a habit learned and might happen when she has been tied up for a long time.....keep these times shorter and reward her when you let her down for not breaking her lead.  

The "tick" on the leg is probably a sarcoid as long as it doesnt get bigger dont worry.  The biting the toes is a form of napping and i would say in relation to the way she carries herself which could all be due to the saddle fit, do not use the saddle anymore until a saddler has been to see it or a professional person who has a very good idea about saddle fit, its not rocket science after all.  Could you ride her bare back in the school, i ride my cob often bareback.  

The cutting corners in the school is you are not riding her into the corners so ofcourse she is going to take a short cut, why shouldnt she as she is not a human who thinks "oh i had better go right into the corner".  

If you cannot afford an instructor or dont like the one at the yard, get reading there are lots and lots of books out there that will tell you how to do it right.  Then practice and practice some more.  

As for stopping at the jump, could be foot sore in front, you might have been holding her too tight, you might have felt unbalanced, the saddle hurts, hope this makes sense.  You need to learn to walk first before you can run it will happen be patient.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (16 June 2014)

Lots of great advice already. Personally I would quit spending money on "beauty products" and rugs and pay for her to have a good once over from the vet and a saddler out to check tack as it does sound like something is causing her pain. The vet would be my first point of contact followed by the saddler and possibly physio depending on what is found. I wouldn't worry too much about not knowing much about tack, everyone has to start somewhere. I'd just explain to the saddler that she came with the saddle and you just want to check it fits ok. They'll be able to advise what needs to be done next and if she does need a new saddle will either be able to source one for you (assuming you don't want to buy new) or at least advise you which saddles will fit her best. If not buying from the saddler you will need to get them back out to check the fit of the saddle you do buy. 

Once the vet/physio has ruled out pain I would look to get an instructor out to help you as nappy behaviour can quickly get out of hand if it's not nipped in the bud. I noticed you mentioned your loan horse "walked himself out hacking" so it could be that this horse needs a more active rider and not just a passenger (which would also explain the cutting corners in the school). I'd also look to move to a more supportive yard where you're more likely to have people on hand to help you when needed. I'm with STRIKER on the friend front. I'm polite to everyone at our yard but at the end of the day I go there to enjoy my horse and couldn't give a toss what others think of me or him.


----------



## Fun Times (16 June 2014)

Just to add to the above, have you thought about moving yards? A few months ago we had a new girl (I say girl, she's mid twenties) join our yard. She was open with us all from the outset that she is a nervous nelly and doesnt have a huge amount of expertise. We have all supported her and now she is a key member of the yard and has started cantering  in the arena (previously she would barely lead her horse). So whilst its all well and good people taking the view of who needs friend on a livery yard, when you are feeling alone and unsure of yourself sometimes that is exactly what you do need.


----------



## Sugar_and_Spice (18 June 2014)

With regards to the tying up and breaking free: gather all your things eg grooming kit, haynet, tack, riding hat etc and put near the tying up place before you get her from the field, so you don't have to leave her. Then use a lunge rein instead of a leadrope. Clip it to her headcollar as normal, pass it through the tie ring (not string) and hold it. 

You can brush her and tack up etc holding it the lunge rein. Let it out when she needs more space, but when she calms ask her to walk on closer to the tie ring and shorten the lunge rein again. After a while of moving back but not escaping, not feeling trapped by a resistance on the headcollar/rope (use your judgement on how much resistance to apply so she doesn't take the mickey but doesn't panic either), and being repeatedly encouraged to stand quietly on a short length of rope, she will give up the breaking free nonsense. 

Regarding the hacking out: be firm and make her. Play the waiting game and have time to be more stubborn than her. Get off and lead for a short while if necessary, just get her going forward. Always ride circular or P shaped routes, not going to the end of a track then turning for home, to help get it into her head that the way home is always forwards never backwards.

She may be reluctant to jump due to eg arthritis, lack of balance (cutting corners and wobbly straight lines is a symptom) or lack of fitness. Leave the jumping for now, its like trying to run before you can walk. 

The drop in the neck in front of the withers is lack of muscle that's all. If she's not been ridden for a while before you got her and depending on how long you've had her and what work she has done, she may need to go on a fitness program (just Google it or search this site or buy a book). If you're trying to do too much too soon and making her ache then she won't want to work for you, which won't help the nappiness out hacking.

I don't think you need to give up or to retire her. I think you're doing a good job  A few riding lessons would be wise (you sound as if you sit there rather than actively riding), as would a saddle fitting check up and a basic vet check for soundness, teeth rasping and diagnosis of the lump.


----------



## Happyhacker345 (18 June 2014)

I agree always rule out the physical possibilities.. vet saddler and teeth!


----------



## trottingon (19 June 2014)

I think people have given you some good advice so far. 

If the people on your yard and YO aren't approachable, are there any tack shops near you that you could get chatting to the staff and ask them about general advice, or if they know if any suitable yards you could move to, or recommend a riding instructor or a local ménage for hire you could use if your yard doesn't allow outside instructors?

Don't give up just yet!!


----------



## starry23 (19 June 2014)

First of all - I think you have done a wonderful thing by taking on this horse and trying your best to help her. I hope you can get to the bottom of her issues, everyone seems to have given really good advice.

Just wondering - you say she has a dip in her neck, I'm sure that can be a sign of cushings so it might not just be cosmetic. I've known a couple of older horses with cushings and they all had a bit of a dip on their neck just above the withers. Cushings will make her more prone to laminitis and may well be why she isn't easy to ride (perhaps she is having a low grade lami attack or her feet are more sensitive) and is reluctant to do things like jumping or maybe even hacking on certain surfaces. And I agree that the wart you are describing sounds like a sarcoid.

Personally I would get the vet out, get a blood test done for cushings if the vet also thinks that is a possibility and also have them look over the wart/sarcoid. They can also check her teeth and general health too. Do you have insurance for her? I'd definitely get the saddle fitter out too, you don't need to know about saddle fitting, it certainly helps if you can give them information over the phone (so they could maybe bring out some saddles that might fit your horse) but it shouldn't matter too much, you might just need to get them out again. They will normally be more than happy to show you what to look for if you think her saddle isn't fitting again etc.

As for the yard. Maybe go and have a look at a few others. You might find one where you and your horse fit in better and you will be able to relax and enjoy her more. I do have friends at my yard, maybe not best friends I'd share my life story with but people I enjoy spending time with and who help each other out. It does help you enjoy your horse more if there are a few like-minded nice people on your yard. There will (nearly) always be cliques and people you don't get on with but there could be somewhere out there that suits you better.

Good luck


----------



## propercornishmaid (27 June 2014)

First of all, you're not a terrible owner, you're a good one because you recognise a problem and seek advice. Definitely work through all possible physical problems - vet check, dentist, saddler etc first to rule these out. It may be that she has a touch of artheritis in her back legs which causes her to drop - the vet should be able to advise on this and the lump. 
If all physical problems are ruled out or dealt with, then the ridden problems could just be down to the fact that she is 18 and has enough experience to know what she does and does not want to do and how to get it! Certainly the 2 pony mares I know of that age are darlings but know their own minds and you have to be more stubborn and persistent than them to get them to work properly - no mean feat! This is where you could do with an experienced person to help you with a few lessons and as the current yard you are at is really not helping you feel comfortable or confident I would suggest if possible trying to find another yard or fieldshare - look for one that already has more ponies similar to yours and you are more likely to find somewhere you don't feel like an outsider and hopefully find owners with similar experiences to help you! Look for adverts in local tackshops, online etc and make a list of questions you would like to ask before phoning them for the first time - if you are prepared then it is not so daunting. ( I used to be so shy I could not speak on a telephone as a teenager). 
Good luck!


----------

